

Why Are Swimsuits So Expensive? - prostoalex
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/fashion/2013/08/why_is_swimwear_so_expensive_manufacturing_seasonality_and_design.html

======
pixie_
Can someone please create a sewing machine / 3d printer hybrid?

------
thezilch
Why Are Dre Beats So Expensive? Fashion.

------
Derbasti
Because people are willing to pay the price.

